# Swat fails on connection

## Aniako

I have Swat setup and configured to all the specifications I could find in manuals and online. But when I use Konqueror, or lynx to connect to the Swat service, all I see in the status bar is "127.0.0.1 contacted waiting for reply" and it waits forever never even posting a login box. I have apache2 running, smbd, nmbd, and xinetd. netstat shows swat is listening when xinetd is running. No firewall is installed (router provides). All this seems like it's setup correctly and still I cannot connect. My conf files look like the following:

***************************************************

/etc/xinetd.d/swat

# default: off

# description: SWAT is the Samba Web Admin Tool. Use swat \

# to configure your Samba server. To use SWAT, \

# connect to port 901 with your favorite web browser.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/swat.xinetd,v 1.4 2004/07/18 $

service swat

{

port = 901

socket_type = stream

wait = no

only_from = localhost

user = root

server = /usr/sbin/swat

log_on_failure += USERID

disable = no

}

***************************************************

/etc/services

#

# Services added for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution

#

linuxconf 98/tcp # LinuxConf

poppassd 106/tcp # Eudora

poppassd 106/udp # Eudora

...

swat 901/tcp # Samba configuration tool

...

**************************************************

NOTE: This is the original file supplied from the install. I've also tried the alterations listed below

/etc/pam.d/samba

#%PAM-1.0

# pam_smbpass.so authenticates against the smbpasswd file

auth required pam_smbpass.so nodelay

account required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password required pam_smbpass.so nodelay smbconf=/etc/samba/smb.conf

**************************************************

ALTERATIONS

/etc/pam.d/samba

#%PAM-1.0

# pam_smbpass.so authenticates against the smbpasswd file

auth required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password required pam_smbpass.so nodelay smbconf=/etc/samba/smb.conf

/etc/pam.d/samba

#%PAM-1.0

# pam_smbpass.so authenticates against the smbpasswd file

auth required pam_smbpass.so nodelay

auth required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password required pam_smbpass.so nodelay smbconf=/etc/samba/smb.conf

/etc/pam.d/samba

#%PAM-1.0

# pam_smbpass.so authenticates against the smbpasswd file

auth required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

**************************************************

Here is a snapshot of the current "everything" log

/var/log/everything/current

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] [2004/10/03 15:15:09, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local$

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] *****_

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] _

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] Samba name server SANCHO is now a local master browser for w$

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] _

Oct 3 15:15:09 [nmbd] *****_

Oct 3 15:18:15 [nmbd] [2004/10/03 15:18:15, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)_

Oct 3 15:18:15 [nmbd] Got SIGTERM: going down..._

Oct 3 15:18:23 [xinetd] Exiting...

Oct 3 15:18:40 [xinetd] xinetd Version 2.3.12 started with libwrap loadavg options$

Oct 3 15:18:40 [xinetd] Started working: 1 available service

Oct 3 15:18:52 [smbd] [2004/10/03 15:18:52, 0] smbd/server.c:main(791)_

Oct 3 15:18:52 [smbd] standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option_

Oct 3 15:18:54 [nmbd] [2004/10/03 15:18:54, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(683)_

Oct 3 15:18:54 [nmbd] standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option_

Oct 3 15:19:50 [xinetd] START: swat pid=19830 from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:19:50 [xinetd] FAIL: swat address from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:19:50 [xinetd] START: swat pid=19831 from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:19:50 [xinetd] FAIL: swat address from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:20:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-cro$

Oct 3 15:24:12 [xinetd] START: swat pid=19858 from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:24:12 [xinetd] FAIL: swat address from=127.0.0.1

Oct 3 15:24:39 [nmbd] [2004/10/03 15:24:39, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local$

Oct 3 15:24:39 [nmbd] *****_

Oct 3 15:24:39 [nmbd] _

Oct 3 15:24:39 [nmbd] Samba name server SANCHO is now a local master browser for w$

Oct 3 15:24:39 [nmbd] _

Notice that xinetd is trying to start the service but it is failing. I have Gentoo linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 and my portage files are up to date. Soooooooo... any advice? If you need any other information PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance

~Aniako

----------

## lhurgoyf

I got exactly thesame problem here, anyone solve this already ?

----------

## Aniako

I installed Webmin instead, it's more robust, I know it sucks, but I think it just may be a confliction with the Gentoo/SWAT versions.  You'll be happier with Webmin anyways, as it'll take care of QMail as well

----------

## lhurgoyf

with me this is solved. I had a problem in my global xinit.conf which was set to only listen to localhost.

----------

## doppelganger

go to /etc/xinetd.conf and remark out the line:

       only_from      = localhost

to

#       only_from      = localhost

Fixed my issue of connecting...now I have to add a root user to access

----------

## lhurgoyf

 *doppelganger wrote:*   

> go to /etc/xinetd.conf and remark out the line:
> 
>        only_from      = localhost
> 
> to
> ...

 

see my reply above yours..

----------

